# Looking for White Bass



## Razorback (Jun 3, 2005)

A couple of weeks ago I hooked into a White bass and I have to say I had a great time, any info on where to find more of these and some tips would be great.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Pretty much everytime I fish the Missouri River, we hook until them in the shallows. Last night we could've easily caught somewhere between 50-100 white bass inbetween the walleyes in 3-4 hours. It was literally almost a fish a minute.

On this system they're usually around the same areas as the walleyes. Any shallow, slack water between 3-8 feet will usually hold them. We've caught them using pretty much any presentation, but using a jig tipped with a fathead and "pounding" the sand is the most effective way in my experience.

Good luck.


----------

